# at the zoo



## bev (Apr 5, 2009)

A bloke starts his new job at the zoo and is given three tasks... First is to clear the exotic fish pool of weeds. 

As he does this a huge fish jumps out and bites him. To show who is boss, he beats it to death with a spade. 
Realizing his employer won't be best pleased he disposes of the fish by feeding it to the lions, as lions will eat anything. 

Moving on to the second job of clearing out the Chimp house, he is attacked by the chimps who pelt him with coconuts.He swipes at two chimps with a spade killing them both.. What can he do? Feed them to the lions, he says to himself, because lions eat anything.He hurls the corpses into the lion enclosure. 

He moves on to the last job which is to collect honey from the South American Bees.. As soon as he starts he is attacked by the bees. He grabs the spade and smashes the bees to a pulp. By now he knows what to do and throws them into the lions cage because lions eat anything. 


Later that day a new lion arrives at the zoo. He wanders up to another lion and says "What's the food like here?" 
The lions say: "Absolutely brilliant, today we had Fish and Chimps with Mushy Bees!


Bev


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh that was so funny... Reminds me about the bloke who went to the circus to get a job as a lion tamer...


----------

